# "Official 2011 LSU Football Thread"



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

<object width="300" height="387" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/team.swf" ><param name="flashVars" value="teamID=99&pid=espnteamncf_1315394984546618430&share=embed&sport=ncf" ><param name="movie" value="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/team.swf" ><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></object><object width="300" height="387" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/topstory.swf"><param name="flashVars" value="sport=ncf&pid=espntopstory_1315395009531978165&espn=false&share=embed"><param name="movie" value="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/topstory.swf" ><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></object><object width="300" height="387" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/scoreboard.swf"><param name="flashVars" value="sport=ncf&pid=espnscoreboard_1315395034046938136&share=embed"><param name="movie" value="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/scoreboard.swf" ><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></object><object width="300" height="387" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/standings.swf"><param name="flashVars" value="sport=ncf&pid=espnstandings_1315395083796864711&share=embed"><param name="movie" value="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/standings.swf" ><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></object><object width="300" height="387" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/poll.swf" ><param name="flashVars" value="sport=ncf&pid=espnpoll_1315395111265484529&espn=false&share=embed"><param name="movie" value="http://a.espncdn.com/community/widgets/swfs/poll.swf" ><param name="wmode" value="transparent"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></object>


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

*It's Saturday night in Death Valley*

One of my favorite LSU videos


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Les, didn't want you to be the only one to post in your thread........ Hugs darlin'!


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck to LSU this year.


----------



## V2500Inspector (Aug 27, 2011)

Les, you aint by yourself on here. Die hard LSU fan here. Louisiana native living in GA and yes I fly the purple and gold proudly.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

V2500Inspector said:


> Les, you aint by yourself on here. Die hard LSU fan here. Louisiana native living in GA and yes I fly the purple and gold proudly.



Good to know. Feel welcome to jump in at any time.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Our new starting QB Jarrett Lee can get it done... he killed the Gators last year with 11 seconds left in the game this TD pass.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 27, 2011)

I am from Baton Rouge, went to LSU, a baseball recruit, but knees gave out. DIE HARD TIGER. Even had a sporting goods store with Charles Alexander ex LSU and- Cinnci. Bengals running back.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> I am from Baton Rouge, went to LSU, a baseball recruit, but knees gave out. DIE HARD TIGER. Even had a sporting goods store with Charles Alexander ex LSU and- Cinnci. Bengals running back.



Good to have another LSU fan here in the sports forum. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

LSU football players are 'angry and ready to play' against Oregon



> "By us going through all of the situations we've been going through in the last two weeks, everybody is just angry and ready to play," Faulk said. "You could see it on guys' faces at practice even when stretching. Everybody is focused and ready."
> 
> Source: http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2011/08/lsu_football_players_are_angry.html




I like what I am hearing. These boy might open up a can of whoop-butt on Oregon. 

LSU is 28-1 in non-conference play under Les Miles.


----------



## Drexal (Aug 31, 2011)

Add another LSU fan here.  South Louisiana... born and bred.  Even converted my south Ga girlfriend to purple and gold.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Add another LSU fan here.  South Louisiana... born and bred.  Even converted my south Ga girlfriend to purple and gold.



See guys, there are more Tiger fans lurking around than you think!







Getting closer to the opening of "Duck" season.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Really good article about Jarrett Lee waiting for his time.

http://www.sportsnola.com/sports/lsu/574593.html


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 31, 2011)

L S U has agreat football program!  Good luck Tigers!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Oregon, not LSU, has to prove they can handle the occasion



> In a battle of top five teams, Oregon will definitely have the edge at quarterback. Darron Thomas, a player Les Miles recruited, leads one of the high octane attacks in college football. But then you check inside the numbers of the Oregon Ducks and you discover something that is quite different.
> 
> Against Auburn in January's BCS championship game, the Ducks were able to generate only 75 rushing yards in a 22-19 loss. In 2009, there was that 19-8 loss to Boise State. Later that same year in the Rose Bowl, Oregon scored a grand total of 17 points in a loss to Ohio State. So, outside of the Pac 10, Oregon suddenly doesn't look like a dominating football team.
> 
> ...



Looking good Tigers!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> See guys, there are more Tiger fans lurking around than you think!



Here's another one.  

I've paid them 3 years worth of tuition for the daughter so far, so I reckon I'm kinda obligated to root for them.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> I've paid them 3 years worth of tuition for the daughter so far, so I reckon I'm kinda obligated to root for them.



Woot woot!!!! 

Can I get a "Geaux Tigers" from ya 243?


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Woot woot!!!!
> 
> Can I get a "Geaux Tigers" from ya 243?



How about a new avatar?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

243Savage said:


> How about a new avatar?



That's even better! I just changed mine as well since Mike the Tiger loves the taste of duck.


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

I hear duck taste good les.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

If it's flying it's dying... 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

Michael Ford makes this week's Sports Illustrated cover. 






Story: http://www.beauregarddailynews.net/...-Ford-makes-Sports-Illustrated-national-cover


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 7, 2011)

Raised in La. moved to Ga. and married a girl from Alabama.  House divided. She does have all her teeth though...... GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 8, 2011)

LSU RB Ford says he's gotten better by forgoing flash in favor of a more hard-nosed approach



> BATON ROUGE, La. — Michael Ford figures he didn't begin to make real strides as a college running back until he stopped trying to play like he was the best athlete on the field.
> 
> "The big thing coming out of high school is you've got to learn the schemes, learn the blocks. You can't just go out there and be like, 'I'm better than you,'" said Ford, adding that he was guilty of too much freelancing when he first arrived at LSU as one of the most prized recruits in the country at his position.
> 
> ...


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2011)

Talk about hijacking a thread.... Back to the game tonight-it is a good un!


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry guys I posted on the wrong thread! Please continue. By the way looks like LSU has a great team this year!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

It's Saturday Night in Death Valley....


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

Spencer Ware, Michael Ford combine for 4 TDs as LSU romps 49-3 






LSU defense held them to 95 yards total offense and -4 yards rushing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 11, 2011)

We softened up the cowbellers for you.  Now finish them off on Thursday night...   Watch out, they will lay some dirty hits on you.  

That was for my UGA fans.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

After watching the Auburn-Miss State game I feel a lot better that we can win that game on Thursday in Starkville.

We basically sat the entire first team in the second half of last night's game.


----------



## tigerfan (Sep 11, 2011)

Another Tiger checking in.

I was at the Oregon game in Dallas.  Man, the trip home is much better when we win.  That drive back from the GA game a few years ago in BR was murder.

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## tigerfan (Sep 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> We softened up the cowbellers for you.  Now finish them off on Thursday night...   Watch out, they will lay some dirty hits on you.
> 
> That was for my UGA fans.






Thanks for saving some for us Spots.  We'll finish them off.  Congrats on the 2-0 record.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks man...  Watch them leading with their helmets.  They got 3 personal fouls for that in our game.  One guys knocked himself out on Emory Blake trying to spear him.  crazy,


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Spencer Ware, Michael Ford combine for 4 TDs as LSU romps 49-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds like the 
BAMA-KentSt game.
LSU's D looks very, very good.


----------



## tigerfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe that our D is good.  However, they are very aggressive which can sometimes hurt you.  Stats shown were from a game against a directional school in LA.  Good game to squeeze b/w Oregon and Miss State, but nothing to write home about.

Hey Spots, thanks for the heads up.  Our boys will be ready.  Call me crazy, but I don't see this game being as close as everyone is predicting (Other than it being a weeknight game and those things never end early.  They make us stay up.  i.e. Saints / Pack).

Good luck this weekend gents.

Geaux Tigers


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 13, 2011)

LSU's defense shuts down Demons



> There was no hangover for LSU -- not even close.
> 
> The Tigers rolled over Northwestern State 49-3 in a game in which LSU busted out the purple tops. A week after dominating Oregon in the trenches, LSU held Northwestern State to minus-4 rushing yards and 95 total yards of offense. The defense also had a sack, an interception and caused two fumbles.
> 
> ...



http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/27730/lsus-defense-shuts-down-demons


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

LSU Faces Third Top 25 Opponent As No. 2 Tigers Travel To Face No. 16 West Virginia  
Second-ranked LSU will put the nation’s longest non-conference regular season winning streak on the line Saturday when 
the Tigers travel to face 16th-ranked West Virginia in Morgantown. Saturday’s game marks LSU’s first trip to Morgantown 
and just the second-ever meeting between the two teams. Last year, LSU beat the Mountaineers, 20-14, in Tiger Stadium. 
LSU brings a 35-game non-conference regular season winning streak into the contest. LSU hasn’t lost a regular season 
game against a team from another league since a 26-8 setback to Virginia Tech in the 2002 season opener. Kickoff for the 
Tigers and the Mountaineers is set for 7:12 p.m. CT. The game will be broadcast nationally on ABC with Brent Musberger, 
Kirk Herbstreit and Erin Andrews handling the call. Both teams go into the contest undefeated as LSU is 3-0 overall and 
1-0 in SEC play following last Thursday’s 19-6 win over No. 25 Mississippi State, while West Virginia is coming off a 37-31 
victory over Maryland. West Virginia represents the third Top 25 team that LSU has faced this year making the Tigers the 
only team in the nation with three games against ranked opponents thus far. LSU is 25-13 against Top 25 teams under 
head coach Les Miles. LSU goes into the West Virginia game with one of the top defenses in the nation as the Tigers 
are rated No. 3 in rushing defense (47.7 per game), No. 6 in total defense (207.7 per game) and 15th in scoring defense 
(12.0 per game). Offensively, LSU is averaging 36.0 points per game and 344.7 total yards a contest (166.0 rushing, 178.7 
passing). Senior QB Jarrett Lee has completed 67.8 percent of his passes (40-of-59) for 444 yards and three scores 
in running his record to 9-4 as a starter. A trio of sophomores – Spencer Ware (226 yards, 3 TDs), Michael Ford (218 
yards, 4 TDs) and Alfred Blue (55 yards, 1 TD) – lead the rushing attack for the Tigers. True freshman Odell Beckham, 
Jr. leads the team with 15 catches for 111 yards, while junior Rueben Randle is second on the club with 12 catches for 
229 yards and a pair of scores. Defensively, 17 of the 21 players on the LSU 2-deep have at least one tackle for a loss. 
Sophomore DB Tyrann Mathieu leads the team with 24 tackles. DTs Michael Brockers and Bennie Logan each have 3.5 
tackles for losses, while DE Barkevious Mingo and Mathieu have 3.0 TFL. Junior CB Morris Claiborne leads team with two 
interceptions


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

LSU rolls West Virginia 47-21

<script src="http://player.espn.com/player.js?pcode=1kNG061cgaoolOncv54OAO1ceO-I&width=576&height=324&externalId=espn:7017475&thruParam_espn-ui[autoPlay]=false&thruParam_espn-ui[playRelatedExternally]=true"></script>


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

Tyrann Mathieu picks up national honor

Another week and another national honor for an LSU defensive back. 

A week after cornerback Morris Claiborne was named the Walter Camp National Defensive Player of the Week, his partner in crime, Tyrann Mathieu, picked up the same honor after the Tigers' blowout win over West Virginia. 

Against the Mountaineers, the sophomore corner was second on the team with six tackles (five solo), forced a fumble, recovered a fumble, had an interception and broke up a pass. He also returned three punts for 34 yards. 

Both of Mathieu’s forced turnovers came in the second quarter as the Tigers built a 27-7 lead at halftime. 

Mathieu's fumble force and recovery came when he stripped West Virginia wide receiver Brad Starks. His interception came when he batted a pass up and caught it, returning it 16 yards down to the West Virginia 1-yard line. 

On the season, Mathieu leads the Tigers in tackles with 30. He’s also recorded three tackles for loss, four pass breakups, one interception, two forced fumbles and two fumble recoveries.


----------



## DDD (Sep 26, 2011)

Les, enjoy it dude.  LSU looked and acted like a #1 team against WVU.  I was impressed.  First two games of the season for you guys I was not sure, but after this past Saturday, you guys deserve to be #1.

If I was an LSU fan, I would be super happy about what the mad hatter had going on down in the low country.

Enjoy it man!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 28, 2011)

Jefferson, Johns Reinstated to Football Program

BATON ROUGE - Jordan Jefferson and Josh Johns have been reinstated to the LSU football team, LSU Vice Chancellor and Director of Athletics Joe Alleva announced Wednesday.

Jefferson and Johns were suspended from the team on August 26 when they were arrested on felony charges associated with an off-campus incident.  On Wednesday a grand jury reduced the charges against Jefferson to a misdemeanor and did not charge against Johns.

"We certainly don't condone participation in the incident, but the legal system has determined that their actions did not rise to the level originally charged, and their punishment to date related to football has already been considerable," Alleva said.  "They will rejoin the team and begin practice immediately."

http://www.lsusports.net/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=205304031


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

LSU rips Kentucky 35-7

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=312740099


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

How about a little video to get you LSU fans hyped up!


----------



## Drexal (Oct 8, 2011)

Only 1 week back and "commentators" are commenting on who's best to lead LSU as quarterback.  

One says Jefferson is more capable of leading and beating the Gators in this game.  The other says Lee is capable but what will he do now that the "true" leader of the Tigers is back.

I sure hope Les Miles has my boyz focused on the win and not the media nonsense wannabees----.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Only 1 week back and "commentators" are commenting on who's best to lead LSU as quarterback.
> 
> One says Jefferson is more capable of leading and beating the Gators in this game.  The other says Lee is capable but what will he do now that the "true" leader of the Tigers is back.
> 
> I sure hope Les Miles has my boyz focused on the win and not the media nonsense wannabees----.



Miles has clearly stated that Lee is the starter and JJ will play backup. I don't think that will change unless Lee has a total meltdown in a game and JJ manages to save the day. Keep in mind that Lee came in and won the Florida game last year and also got a key 3rd and long in the Bama game when JJ was struggling.

He'll have the team focused and ready for the Gators.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

LSU 41
Florida 11

6-0 and headed to Rocky Top 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/fo.../10/08/47854/index.html?sct=cf_t2_a7#boxscore


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

LSU 45
Auburn 10

8-0 and headed to a bye week 
Then it's on to Tuscaloosa in two weeks to whip Bama!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

Facts about LSU vs Bama 

-LSU has won 7 of the last 9 games between the two teams. 

-LSU is the winningest program in the SEC the last 10 years.

-LSU is 9-3 against Bama since 2000.

-LSU also has 2 national championships to Bama's 1 during that time.

-Miles has a history of beating Bama with a 5-2 record and is 3-2 head-to-head against Saban. 

-Miles also has a better bowl record than Saban and a higher winning percentage.

Saban. vs. Miles
137-54 vs 99-38 W-L records
.720.... vs .721.. Win Percentage
2..........vs 1.......BCS Championships
6-6.......vs 6-3... Bowl W-L Record


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

Western Kentucky vs. LSU Preview

The Tigers begin their final push as a six-touchdown favorite over Western Kentucky (5-4), which has been outscored by an average of 28.6 points in losing its seven games against ranked teams since 2004.

Although LSU has never faced the Hilltoppers, who completed a transition to the FBS in 2009, it is 34-0 all-time against current Sun Belt Conference members. The Tigers also have won 36 straight regular-season games over non-conference opponents since losing to then-No. 16 Virginia Tech in the 2002 opener.

Most of LSU's success this season stems from a defense that ranks third in the FBS in yards allowed (256.2 per game) and second in scoring (10.9 per game), and it seems slowing down Western Kentucky shouldn't be much of a problem. The Hilltoppers, who defeated Florida International 10-9 last Saturday for a fifth straight win, rank 101st out of 120 FBS schools in both total offense (331.6) and scoring (21.6).

"That is a minor league NFL team we are playing this week," Western Kentucky coach Willie Taggart said. "It is a great opportunity for our program and for our guys to go up and see how far we are from being the No. 1 team the country."

Although LSU's defense is certainly intimidating, the offense isn't nearly as sound.

Quarterback Jarrett Lee made his ninth straight start last weekend, but after throwing interceptions on consecutive attempts, Jordan Jefferson ended up playing the overwhelming majority of the game. Jefferson, who lost his starting job when he was arrested and then suspended four games in connection with an August bar fight, took 47 offensive snaps, while Lee was limited to 11.

"He makes a couple of bad throws. That's it," Miles said of Lee's performance against the Crimson Tide. "We need to get him going again. I think his contribution in this season has been so significant ... he is a very, very capable quarterback and certainly we need to have him be that guy."

Miles hasn't announced a starter and scoffs at any notion of a quarterback controversy. The two have often rotated at quarterback since Jefferson's suspension was lifted, as Jefferson is typically inserted to run the option. He has only completed 12 of 20 passes for 190 yards in five games.

LSU's offense revolves around sophomore running backs Spencer Ware and Michael Ford. Ware leads the Tigers with 541 yards rushing and Ford has 513, though they'll face a Western Kentucky run defense that has held its last four opponents to 72.3 yards per game and 2.8 per carry.

Like the Tigers, the Hilltoppers rely heavily on the ground game. Senior Bobby Rainey is third in the FBS in rushing yards with 1,169, having eclipsed the 100-yard mark in eight of nine contests.

His 155-yard performance last Saturday put him over 4,000 for his career, but he's facing an LSU defense that is second in the nation against the run (78.8 ypg).


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 14, 2011)

IDIOT 


Former LSU football player arrested Sunday in rape


> Former LSU football player Charles Scott was arrested early Sunday on a count of the rape of an 18-year-old woman at his Prairieville home, according to an Ascension Parish Sheriff’s Office spokesman.
> 
> Deputies went to Scott’s home, 36604 Plantation Court Blvd., at about 4 a.m. after someone reported a disturbance at the house, Ascension Parish Chief Deputy Tony Bacala said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE WEEK 

Tyrann Mathieu, CB, LSU: Mathieu collected eight total tackles, two forced fumbles, a fumble recovery and a 92-yard punt return for a touchdown in LSU’s 41-17 win against Arkansas. He spent most of the game playing the safety position for the first time in his career. He started at safety instead of his usual cornerback spot, in place of an injured Eric Reid. Mathieu helped the Tigers limit Arkansas to 10 points and 254 total yards. The ‘Hogs 207 passing yards was their season-low. His 92-yard punt return tied the score at 14-14 in the second quarter. He forced a fumble on the Razorbacks next possession at the LSU 34-yard line. 

FRESHMAN OF THE WEEK 

Kenny Hilliard, RB, LSU: Hilliard posted career highs in carries (19) and rushing yards (102) in LSU’s 41-17 win against Arkansas. He scored on a six-yard run in the second quarter to pull the Tigers to within 14-7. Hilliard averaged 5.4 yards per carry and did not have a negative rush in the game. He led an LSU rushing attack that accounted for 286 net yards and three touchdowns.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Well guys, it's the day before the big game with Georgia and it's gonna be great to see all the extra LSU avatars around here for the next month or so leading up to the second beat-down of Bama. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

note rule changes


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

ORLANDO, Fla. -- It has been LSU's year in college football, and it was the Tigers' night at the 21st annual Home Depot College Football Awards.

Les Miles won Coach of the Year and Defensive Coordinator John Chavis was given the Frank Broyles Award for the nation's top assistant coach.

Members of the Tigers' secondary won two of the major awards presented Thursday night.

Cornerback and Heisman Trophy nominee Tyrann Mathieu won the Chuck Bednarik Award as the college defensive player of the year, and teammate Morris Claiborne was took the Jim Thorpe Award as the nation's outstanding defensive back.

The 5-foot-9, 175-pound Mathieu is the second straight LSU back to win the Bednarik Award, following Patrick Peterson, who turned over his No. 7 to Mathieu.

Claiborne, who plays the other corner on LSU's defense, said the Tigers' secondary didn't expect to miss a beat after Peterson moved on to the NFL's Arizona Cardinals.

"Just because we lost a good player doesn't mean another good player can't be born," Claiborne said. "We always looked at (Peterson) like he's the man, and that was a big part of it. We said we've got to get back and get the Thorpe award again. He always put that in our ear."

Top-ranked and undefeated LSU will play Alabama in the BCS national championship game Jan. 9.

"I've put in a lot of hard work and I'm definitely surrounded by a bunch of guys that make me a great player," Mathieu said. "We've put ourselves in position to win a national championship."

He's not so sure he is in a good position to become the first defensive Heisman Trophy winner since Michigan's Charles Woodson in 1997.

"I'm definitely a Heisman long shot, being a defensive player," he said. "At least that's what history says."


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 9, 2011)

You can't argue with any of those guys getting the awards they got. I was glad to see miles get the COY.

I also think that its good that guys on opposing teams get along like we are seeing them.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

LSU had a great year. Hopefully they will win it all this coming season as the team will be even stronger and nastier than this past year's team.


----------



## Drexal (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm already looking forward to next season...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 31, 2012)

LSU football to hire Oakland Raiders TE coach

LSU is in the process of hiring Oakland Raiders tight end coach Adam Henry as the Tigers' wide receivers coach to fill the vacancy left by Coach Billy Gonzales. Henry has ties to Louisiana and East Texas, a master's degree in education, and pro coaching experience. Originally from Beaumont, Texas, Henry played his college ball at McNeese State where he was an outstanding receiver. As a coach, Henry held various positions with McNeese State including offensive coordinator, assistant head coach and receivers coach, and then spent the last four years coaching in the pro ranks with the Oakland Raiders. I like that Henry has close ties to Louisiana and to Texas, and that should be a plus in recruiting.

LSU football to hire Oakland assistant Adam Henry

LSU is in the process of hiring Oakland Raider and former Saints free agent Adam Henry as wide receivers coach, a source close to the football program said Monday. An announcement is expected later in the week.
Henry, who turns 40 on April 27,  was a quality control assistant with the Raiders in 2007-08 and served as tight ends coach that last three seasons. He signed with the Saints as a free agent wide receiver in 1994 and went through training camp and the preseason in 1995 and 1996.
Henry was an all Southland Conference wide receiver at McNeese State where he coached for 10 years, and served time as offensive coordinator and assistant head coach. He replaces Billy Gonzales, who left after three years to become offensive coordinator at Illinois.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2012)

Spring practice started and things are looking good.

RB corp is deep and Jeremy Hill could possibly become a beast.

http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/2286791-123/hilliard-leads-deep-lsu-running.html


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 17, 2012)

Neville ATH John Diarse confirms via text that he has committed to LSU for the 2013 class. Some say he is top player in state. 

https://twitter.com/#!/Sheadixon/status/181135711880228864


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Neville ATH John Diarse confirms via text that he has committed to LSU for the 2013 class. Some say he is top player in state.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Sheadixon/status/181135711880228864




does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> does he have a girlfriend?



She's already got a job in the LSU Athletic Dept


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2012)

Got us another Aussie to kick the ball eh mate? 



> Jamie Keehn is a Tiger!
> Written by Derek Ponamsky, Publisher
> Sunday, 18 March 2012 14:43
> LSU adds another Australian punter with the commitment from Jamie Keehn, who committed today and will be the 24th member of the class of 2012.
> ...



http://www.bayoubengalsinsider.com/football/recruiting/4527-jamie-keehn-is-a-tiger


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Another 2013 comittment! 



> Big time for 2013. Locking up Louisiana. LSU nabbed a commitment from Winnfield DE Michael Patterson this morning” Tweet from SheaDixon





> Michael Patterson has committed to LSU. Patterson (DE, 6'5", 240) from Winnfield is #5 on our list of top prospects & a great catch for #LSU - Tweet from DandyDon


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

'Humbled' Honey Badger ready for more

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/41254/humbled-honey-badger-ready-for-more


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

"Newman football coach Nelson Stewart confirmed that DB Ronnie Vinson will transfer from LSU to Southeastern Louisiana."


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

Tickets to Three Football Games on Sale Now

BATON ROUGE - Tickets for three of LSU's non-conference home football games, including the season-opener against North Texas, are currently on sale to the general public.

The single-game tickets for home games against North Texas (Sept. 1), Idaho (Sept. 15) and Towson (Sept. 29) can be purchased online only at www.LSUtix.net for $40 each. Group sales of 25 tickets or more for any of those three games are also available for a discounted price of $25 each.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

ESPN Top 20 Roundtable -- LSU

<script src="http://player.espn.com/player.js?&playerBrandingId=4ef8000cbaf34c1687a7d9a26fe0e89e&pcode=1kNG061cgaoolOncv54OAO1ceO-I&width=576&height=324&externalId=espn:7968876&thruParam_espn-ui[autoPlay]=false&thruParam_espn-ui[playRelatedExternally]=true"></script>


----------

